# شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &quot



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*ايوا وانا مش بتنزل وعاوز اسمعهم لعيط واملا المنتدى دموع*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (22 مارس 2006)

محدش يقدر على زعلك يا ميرنا

اعلمو    للينك كوبى وبسط  وهى هتشتغل


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*بردو لاء خلاص هعيط:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:*


----------



## jat1604 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

i cant see the link


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2006)

خدى الشريط من على موقع كنيسه القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى
اللينك اهو
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-Carols/01-Carols-01-El-Kati3-El-Sagheer-01-_E7ky-Ya-Tari5.html


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اذا مش عرفتى المرة ديه قولى علشان انا جبته على الجهاز وممكن ارفعهولك


----------



## merry1956 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuu too much


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااو

الشريط دة كنت دايخة علية

ميرسى خالص يا ميرنا على كتابة الموضوع

و الف الف شكر للأخت oesi_no 

جبتيلنا الشريط .. مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى

الرب يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انا ولد واسمى جورج 
واى شرايط محتاجاها انا فى الخدمه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مرنا على المجهود


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

_ميرسى يا جووووووو

بجد فنان

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

الخاطى/ جـــو_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> انا ولد واسمى جورج
> واى شرايط محتاجاها انا فى الخدمه



*أسفة بجد أسفة يا جورج

مكنتش اعرف 

الرب يباركك أشكرك كتير على الشريط *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*طيب يا جورج

ترنيمة دوبى دوبى فينا يا كنيسة

أولها ناقص 

و هى جميلة فى اولها

 لو عند الترنيمة من أولها ممكن تنزلها

الرب يباركك*


----------



## sivo (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاري&#158*

begad anto gamden mooooooooot
elshret da to7fa awy 
merci gden ana kont bdor 3aleh
god bless u all


----------



## hihie (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاري&#158*

شكرااا جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramyniazy (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &quot*

شريط ترانيم حلو اوى اوى :smile01


----------



## rammrommm (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاري&#158*

*ميرسى يا جورج على الالبوم ده

بجد بقالى كتير قوى مسمعتوش​*


----------



## omdamix (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &quot*

thanks alot


----------



## محب المسيح (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نخاليلو (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &quot*

ربنا يبارك فيكم  بجد انتم ابناء المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &*

شكرا على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maryguirgis (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شريط ترانيم القطيع الصغير " احكي يا تاريخ &quot*

شريط رائع جدا


----------

